# Vivisezione



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

*«L'uso dei primati essenziale per malattie come l'Aids» *

*Animali, dodici milioni di cavie*

*Ue: «Scienza trovi alternative». L'eurodeputata Murko: «L'industria non vuole regole più severe».Tempi lunghi*

  dal nostro corrispondente  *Luigi Offeddu* 


*





   (Reuters)   BRUXELLES *— Chissà se aveva davvero ragione lui, Publio Ovidio Nasone detto Ovidio: «_Crudelitas in animalia est tirocinium crudelitatis contra homines_», «la crudeltà contro gli animali è un apprendistato della crudeltà contro gli uomini». O il professor Albert Einstein: «Vivisezione, nessuno scopo è così alto da giustificare metodi così indegni». Sono frasi assai citate dagli animalisti. Ma che Ovidio ed Einstein avessero ragione o no, il loro pensiero non sembra aver cambiato l'Europa: la sperimentazione animale è ancora oggi il perno della ricerca scientifica. 
*Dice Stavros Dimas, commissario europeo all'Ambiente*: «È di cruciale importanza metter fine agli esperimenti sugli animali». I numeri dicono però che ci vorrà ancora molto tempo. Ogni anno, nei laboratori dell'Unione europea, si compiono esperimenti su oltre 12 milioni di animali. Dati del 2005, gli ultimi disponibili: su 12,1 milioni di animali in generale, 6.430.346 topi, 2.336.032 ratti, 31.535 criceti, 312.681 conigli e lepri, 3.898 gatti, 24.119 cani, 5.312 cavalli e asini, e così via. E ancora: proscimmie e scimmie di piccole-medie dimensioni come le «saimiri» brasiliane, 10.443; grandi scimmie antropomorfe come l'orango, lo scimpanzé e il gorilla: zero (da anni, la Ue vieta ogni esperimento su di loro); serpenti e tartarughe, 2.477; pesci, 1.749.178. Negli Stati della zona euro, dal 2002 al 2005 il numero degli animali-cavia è aumentato di 399.279 unità, pari al 3,1%. I roditori sono il 77,5% del totale. Seguono gli animali a sangue freddo (15%) e gli uccelli (5,4%). Alcune specie sono calate: criceti, capre, proscimmie, quaglie e rettili erano prima il 40% del totale e sono ora il 22%. È invece aumentato del 36% il numero dei bovini. E sono comparsi «nuovi» animali: foche, lontre, scoiattoli, pappagalli, uccelli diamantini. In due parole: nei laboratori si agita un mare di pellicce, gusci, pelli e scaglie, che per gli animalisti cela un massacro intollerabile, e per i ricercatori è una miniera di conoscenza indispensabile per battere le malattie. 
*Lo scontro ruota su due domande:* è giusto, eticamente, far soffrire un essere capace di soffrire? E quanto questa sofferenza può essere giustificata dalla sua utilità scientifica? Una prima risposta è appena giunta da Bruxelles, con il bando dei test nel campo dei cosmetici. Per il resto, ogni Paese ha le sue norme, spesso simili alle «gride» manzoniane. La Ue sta come sempre nel guado, e deve mediare. A volte, fin nei minimi dettagli: in questi giorni, alcuni eurodeputati chiedono alla Commissione Europea di «metter fine immediatamente alla spennatura delle oche vive, causa di irragionevoli dolori». La stessa Commissione propone di aggiornare la direttiva già esistente sulla sperimentazione animale: se verranno accolte le sue proposte, diverrà obbligatoria una «valutazione sofferenza-utilità scientifica», da parte di comitati etici, per ogni ricerca; verrà confermato il bando agli esperimenti sulle grandi scimmie, permessi «eccezionalmente» solo in caso di epidemie mortali. E infine, si promette di migliorare le condizioni ambientali nei laboratori. 
*Oggi, ammette la proposta Ue, *«è impossibile vietare completamente l'uso di animali nelle prove di innocuità o nella ricerca biomedica». E perciò, spiega il commissario Dimas, «la ricerca deve fare il possibile per trovare metodi alternativi e, in assenza di tali metodi, la situazione degli animali ancora impiegati per esperimenti deve essere migliorata». Per gli animalisti non basta, puntano il dito contro «le lobbies farmaceutiche». L'eurodeputata slovena Mojca Drcar Murko, incaricata di stilare il rapporto parlamentare sulle nuove norme, ha ritirato il suo nome dal documento: «L'ambiente dell'industria e della ricerca ha svolto un'intensa azione di _lobby _contro le regole più severe per i _test _che causano "severa e prolungata sofferenza". E io mi sono sentita accusare di "avere ucciso la ricerca, dunque i bambini"...». 
*La Ceaea, Coalizione europea per l'abolizione degli esperimenti sugli animali,* vorrebbe vietare i test su tutte le scimmie, grandi e piccole. Troppo presto, dicono gli esperti incaricati dalla Ue: secondo il Comitato sui rischi ambientali e sanitari, copresieduto da uno scienziato tedesco e da un'italiana, Emanuela Testai, «oggi l'uso di primati non umanoidi è essenziale per il progresso scientifico in diverse aree importanti della ricerca sulle malattie». In particolare, «nella comprensione della pato-fisiologia di malattie infettive come l'Hiv-Aids», per le quali queste scimmie sono «l'unica specie suscettibile» (_di contrarre il virus,  ndr_) e perciò «l'unico modello animale utile per studiare la malattia, e per sviluppare vaccini e terapie sicuri ed efficaci». Il Comitato riconosce che «vi sono sviluppi promettenti, per sostituire l'uso delle scimmie, e certi metodi alternativi, come lo studio in vitro o l'uso di altri animali, sono stati sviluppati nell'ultimo decennio». 

*Conclusione: «Gli animali dovrebbero essere usati nella ricerca medica* quando è inevitabile e quando non sono disponibili validi metodi alternativi»: ma giungere a rimpiazzarli nei laboratori sarà «un processo lungo e difficile». Le posizioni sono dunque ancora distanti. Ma c'è anche chi intravede un compromesso. Per esempio Andrea Chiti-Batelli, autore di uno dei libri più completi sul tema (_Sperimentazione animale, problema europeo_, Cedam), propone dei comitati etici aperti ad esperti esterni, e soprattutto la centralizzazione dei test: «È vero che molti esperimenti sono ancora utili e si devono fare (ma se ne fanno anche di molti inutili). E molti dovranno, per varie ragioni, essere ripetuti. Ma perché farli contemporaneamente in più centri di ricerca? Ce ne sono una cinquantina, o poco meno, solo a Milano, e pochi hanno le attrezzature adatte e moderne...».



Io preferisco campare meno che sapere che per "provare" a guarire me fanno soffrire così tanto e ammazzano creature viventi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Marzo 2009)

Io preferisco campare meno che sapere che per "provare" a guarire me fanno soffrire così tanto e ammazzano creature viventi.[/quote]

Ti capisco e tendenzialmente concordo, ma devo dirti che parli da persona che fin dalla nascita ha goduto di moltissime scoperte scientifiche pesate sulla pelle degli animali.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io preferisco campare meno che sapere che per "provare" a guarire me fanno soffrire così tanto e ammazzano creature viventi.


Ti capisco e tendenzialmente concordo, ma devo dirti che parli da persona che fin dalla nascita ha goduto di moltissime scoperte scientifiche pesate sulla pelle degli animali.[/quote]

lo so. Ma è inaudito vedere cosa fanno a queste creature.Cose orripilanti, indegne.
Confermo e ribadisco quanto scritto prima.


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *«L'uso dei primati essenziale per malattie come l'Aids» *
> 
> *Animali, dodici milioni di cavie*
> 
> ...


 Soprattutto perchè la maggior parte degli esperimenti sono inutili... comunque occhio ai deodoranti testati clinicamente (quasi tutti).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *«L'uso dei primati essenziale per malattie come l'Aids» *
> 
> *Animali, dodici milioni di cavie*
> 
> ...


se si parla ad esempio di esperimenti per testare cosmetici o, chessò, medicinali (vedi somatoline) per la cellulite, non posso essere che essere d'accordo sull'inutilità e la ferocia della cosa.
ma quando si parla di esperimenti allo scopo di trovare (o quanto provarci) una cura valida per malattie come aids, cancro, leucemie, sm, e simili, purché fatte quando realmente indispensabili, ossia quando non sostituibili dagli esperimenti in vitro, e a patto che vengano fatti garantendo le minori sofferenze possibili agli animali, sono favorevole.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se si parla ad esempio di esperimenti per testare cosmetici o, chessò, medicinali (vedi somatoline) per la cellulite, non posso essere che essere d'accordo sull'inutilità e la ferocia della cosa.
> ma quando si parla di esperimenti allo scopo di trovare (o quanto provarci) una cura valida per malattie come aids, cancro, leucemie, sm, e simili, purché fatte quando realmente indispensabili, ossia quando non sostituibili dagli esperimenti in vitro, e a patto che vengano fatti* garantendo le minori sofferenze possibili agli animali,* sono favorevole.


saremmo tutti d'accordo se non fosse che è impossibile...
oh, non so voi ma io ho visto dei documentari su quel che gli fanno che se ci penso mi si rivolta ancora lo stomaco ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> saremmo tutti d'accordo se non fosse che è impossibile...
> oh, non so voi ma io ho visto dei documentari su quel che gli fanno che se ci penso mi si rivolta ancora lo stomaco ...



con minori sofferenze possibili, intendo ovviamente nel contesto. non si può purtroppo sperare che un malato di certe malattie e a determinati stadi, non soffra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io evito volutamente di guardarli. che soffrano è indubbio. vederli non mi arricchisce in alcun modo.


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

non posso sopportare che facciano studi provocando tanta sofferenza agli animali.
non riesco pi+ a leggere articoli di questo tipo, non riesco più a vedere certi documentari, non riesco più a leggere storie di maltrattamenti.
sarò diventata una sega


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

*o.t.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto perchè la maggior parte degli esperimenti sono inutili... comunque occhio ai deodoranti testati clinicamente (quasi tutti).



scusate l'o.t. ma... a proposito dei deodoranti... cacchio hanno da farci tante ricerche? l'ultima pubblicità dei deodoranti - mi pare - roberts mi ha lasciato allibita. fior fior di ricercatori che spendono tempo, soldi ed energie per fare chissà quali invenzioni sui deodoranti?  voglio dire... un deodorante dovrebbe avere lo scopo di non far maleodorare. che altro hanno da studiare? tra un po' delle piccole particelle si staccheranno dalle ascelle per lavarti i capelli in pausa pranzo...


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate l'o.t. ma... a proposito dei deodoranti... cacchio hanno da farci tante ricerche? l'ultima pubblicità dei deodoranti - mi pare - roberts mi ha lasciato allibita. fior fior di ricercatori che spendono tempo, soldi ed energie per fare chissà quali invenzioni sui deodoranti? voglio dire... un deodorante dovrebbe avere lo scopo di non far maleodorare. che altro hanno da studiare? tra un po' delle piccole particelle si staccheranno dalle ascelle per lavarti i capelli in pausa pranzo...


Credo tentino di trovare sempre deodoranti meno irritanti per la pelle... in quel campo usano la DL50 (dose letale 50), in cui si continua il test per giorni a dosi sempre più elevate, fino a che almeno il 50% delle cavie (conigli e porcellini d'india, in genere) muore.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo tentino di trovare sempre deodoranti meno irritanti per la pelle... in quel campo usano la DL50 (dose letale 50), in cui si continua il test per giorni a dosi sempre più elevate, fino a che almeno il 50% delle cavie (conigli e porcellini d'india, in genere) muore.



vedi che intendevo?
per non far puzzare quattro zozzone va' che merdaio fanno!
che li facciano sulle mogli sti cazzo di test


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi che intendevo?
> per non far puzzare quattro zozzone va' che merdaio fanno!
> che li facciano sulle mogli sti cazzo di test


ecco questo è letteralmente vergognoso!

no no, quali mogli, che se li facciano loro sugli zebedei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se uno puzza che si lavi più spesso o distribuisca mollette per il naso a chi lo circonda. e che cazzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tra l'altro è ridicolo che continuino con continue ricerche di sto cazzo. ormai i deodoranti esistono e sono validi (e lo era anche il semplice neutro roberts stick di 20 anni fa, che per altro non sporcava tutte le maglie:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , continuano a fare ricerche su ricerche per sconfiggere la concorrenza. e il deodorante che è lì che dormicchia e quando sudi di più lui funziona di più, e il deodorante che oltre che deodorarti ritarda la crescita dei peli, e il deodorante che va a cambiare il disco orario all'auto in sosta... mi sembra stiano esagerando in ogni senso.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

mi fa schifo il mondo.
Voglio scendere


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco questo è letteralmente vergognoso!
> 
> no no, quali mogli, che se li facciano loro sugli zebedei
> 
> ...


io a ste puzzone gli farei pure una cagatina in testa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi fa schifo il mondo.
> Voglio scendere


le prenoto la fermata, signorì?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le prenoto la fermata, signorì?


no, così rompo le palle per scendere a quelli davanti alla porta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, così rompo le palle per scendere a quelli davanti alla porta


ci sono io davanti alla porta


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

Praticamente tutti i deodoranti che si acquistano continuano ad essere testati su animali... si può usare un efficace deodorante naturale come l'allume in stick, che ha forti proprietà antibatteriche e protegge per tutta la giornata.


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Praticamente tutti i deodoranti che si acquistano continuano ad essere testati su animali... si può usare un efficace deodorante naturale come l'allume in stick, che ha forti proprietà antibatteriche e protegge per tutta la giornata.


 
anche un preparato con la maionese e le uova fa il suo porco mestiere


----------



## Grande82 (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se si parla ad esempio di esperimenti per testare cosmetici o, chessò, medicinali (vedi somatoline) per la cellulite, non posso essere che essere d'accordo sull'inutilità e la ferocia della cosa.
> ma quando si parla di esperimenti allo scopo di trovare (o quanto provarci) una cura valida per malattie come aids, cancro, leucemie, sm, e simili, purché fatte quando realmente indispensabili, ossia quando non sostituibili dagli esperimenti in vitro, e a patto che vengano fatti garantendo le minori sofferenze possibili agli animali, sono favorevole.


 io concordai e sottolienai!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche un preparato con la maionese e le uova fa il suo porco mestiere


certo, se vuoi perdere tutti gli amici


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, se vuoi perdere tutti gli amici


 
più che altro è uno strazio la sera spogliarsi


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, se vuoi perdere tutti gli amici


 Però si attirano i golosi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> più che altro è uno strazio la sera spogliarsi


c'è di buono che fai anche la ceretta alle ascelle, spogliandoti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però si attirano i golosi...



dici che ai golosi attira l'idea di andare a leccare maionese e uova da sotto le altrui ascelle?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che ai golosi attira l'idea di andare a leccare maionese e uova da sotto le altrui ascelle?


mi state zozzando il tred in tutti i sensi


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è di buono che fai anche la ceretta alle ascelle, spogliandoti


ma butto via un sacco di camicette


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che ai golosi attira l'idea di andare a leccare maionese e uova da sotto le altrui ascelle?


 Ma certo, i veri gourmet non aspettano altro...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche un preparato con la maionese e le uova fa il suo porco mestiere



si, provalo stasera col tuo boy 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi ci sai dire..


----------



## brugola (30 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, provalo stasera col tuo boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lui faccio le crepes


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che ai golosi attira l'idea di andare a leccare maionese e uova da sotto le altrui ascelle?



ma farete schifo eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma farete schifo eh



mi sa di si  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e pure parecchio


----------

